# Why Philippines ?



## Howard_Z (7 mo ago)

Of all the countries, why did you select Philippines ?


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Howard_Z said:


> Of all the countries, why did you select Philippines ?


Because it's my wife home country


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

I had checked many other countries before because the Philippines is located off from Sweden.
E g Cambodia have lamdmine risks.
I checked Thailand much, but to much restrictions against foreigners and back then VISA there was made for tourists, not to live there (except very expensive). 

The Philippines have restrictioins, but allow much more both concerning VISA, real estate and business owning...


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

My wife kept coming here to visit the family and wanted kids we adopted and the Philippines was a short flight it was close and I was stationed on Guam 10 year's.

After I retired I brought her back to the US (we met in WA state she was divorced) twice but the men were aggressive no manners when we were out and about and also the women would make nasty comments so it was then that I decided that 7 years by myself working in the US was enough plus my adopted kids.


----------



## Maxx62 (Dec 31, 2013)

My wife is from the Philippines, and I fell in love with the place when I first visited during the later part of the 80s. However, one thing I failed to take into consideration, you're in-laws are a lot nicer to you when you're just a tourist, visiting them every two years or so, but once you build your own place, then the jealousy will settle in.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

I would simply ask the question? Why are you considering the Philippines Howard.

Especially as you have never been here.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## grahamw57 (May 27, 2018)

I came here to meet my penfriend/s, back in 1990. 

Do I curse the day, or not ? That is the question. 😬


----------



## Howard_Z (7 mo ago)

bigpearl said:


> I would simply ask the question? Why are you considering the Philippines Howard.
> 
> Especially as you have never been here.
> 
> Cheers, Steve.


 My reasons would be too argumentative.


----------



## amcan13 (Sep 28, 2021)

I looked at different countries before I met my wife; Hawaii, Key West, Puerto Rico, cabo san Lucas, Fiji, Tahiti and Australia. Never considered Philippines. 
Met my Filipina wife and could tell right away that she would never be happy living in the USA. I saw the Philippines and I figured I could make it work for me. We did 8 years in US and then retired to Philippines. It has turned out to be a good choice. Tropical weather is best for me so this place is ideal. The good thing about the Philippines is it has a ton of islands and different micro climates, you can find a good match. Money is money, you can live on a budget any place. The other big thing is happy wife, happy life 🙂


----------



## Kalbo832 (7 mo ago)

Because in 1998 my company sent me over to work in the Philippines for 6 months fell in love with the country and it's people. I have been going back and fourth since then, I will be moving back next month to stay.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Kalbo832 said:


> Because in 1998 my company sent me over to work in the Philippines for 6 months fell in love with the country and it's people. I have been going back and fourth since then, I will be moving back next month to stay.


Welcome to the forum Kalbo (bald) Lol... the names are many.  Have you worked out your Immigration, you could have that done before you get here from the US, if not it's a process here.


----------



## Kalbo832 (7 mo ago)

M.C.A. said:


> Welcome to the forum Kalbo (bald) Lol... the names are many.  Have you worked out your Immigration, you could have that done before you get here from the US, if not it's a process here.


Yes, Opaw (bald) here to start off will be with a visitors visa and I will change over to a 13a after about six months or so. I wanted to get my 13a while still here just running out of time to do everything I need to do to get out of here. Crazy how fast time flies that is when things get away from you. 

It is funny though some can handle being bald while others not so much. Riding motorcycles with my friends it was always easier being bald.


----------



## chazFricke (12 mo ago)

It's my wife's home country. We met when I was stationed there (1987-91), got married, moved to the US. My wife & I lived there again from 2011-13 but returned to the US due to some health & family issues. We plan to return again for good next year. We're both tired of working and have not desire to keep it going another 10 years to full SS retirement age. Especially with how the overall economy and prices are going, we just don't see having a decent retirement in the US.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

chazFricke said:


> It's my wife's home country. We met when I was stationed there (1987-91), got married, moved to the US. My wife & I lived there again from 2011-13 but returned to the US due to some health & family issues. We plan to return again for good next year. We're both tired of working and have not desire to keep it going another 10 years to full SS retirement age. Especially with how the overall economy and prices are going, we just don't see having a decent retirement in the US.


Welcome to the forum Chaz... I hear you on tired of working and might I add the high costs if living.

I was able to get my 13a all through the mail system and the occasional phone call for questions with the office I had to use in Chicago and it took me two months but I was finished and once I arrived with my package all I needed next was the ACR card.

If done from the Philippines it takes a year because they out you on a 1 year probationary.

I wish you and your family well on the final move soon.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

M.C.A. said:


> If done from the Philippines it takes a year because they out you on a 1 year probationary.


And at the end of the year to go permanent you virtually go through the who process again.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Gary D said:


> And at the end of the year to go permanent you virtually go through the who process again.


That's what I noticed Gary. Over the years I've run into several Expats and why they have to go through all that paperwork is a total mystery to me, what a complete hassle, and then one guy was complaining next to me that they had lost his package and then he found the package and brought it to them and then he saw his package again so he had to start the whole process all over again, trouble is this guy lived somewhat remotely and a long distance from Manila.

Except for the last time I renewed my ACR card the 3 other times before that I happened to be sitting next to a disgruntled Expat and they did nothing wrong it was all an issue with the paperwork, red tape, and redundancies.

On a positive note, last year when I renewed my ACR card in July it seemed things were much smoother and I didn't get charged a whopping 6000 pesos just to renew my Permanent Resident card on time and it was only 3,000 or around that number just like the website claims.

What exactly is that ACR card with the computer chip in it for anyway? Lol.... that should be the end-all and everything should be not only tracked at the Immigration Office but also on your card, we shouldn't need to fill out any paperwork again.


----------



## grahamw57 (May 27, 2018)

Happy to say I have my 'Permanent' 13A also. Sort of feel more relaxed here now. Well worth it.


----------



## chazFricke (12 mo ago)

M.C.A. said:


> Welcome to the forum Chaz... I hear you on tired of working and might I add the high costs if living.
> 
> I was able to get my 13a all through the mail system and the occasional phone call for questions with the office I had to use in Chicago and it took me two months but I was finished and once I arrived with my package all I needed next was the ACR card.
> 
> ...


Thanks MCA, we're looking forward to the move. The general cost of living has gotten quite silly here in the Great Northwest. I couldn't afford to buy the house I'm currently paying the mortgage on if I had to do it now instead of 6 years ago. I know inflation is happening everywhere, but I don't think it's quite to the USA's level. When we lived on Cebu in 2011-13 we got along fine on $1,000/month (we own a house in Carmen, Cebu), maybe $1,200-$1,300 if we wanted to take a trip. Not living frugally at all, just doing what we wanted.

I need to check out what I do about my 13A. Mine went from probationary to permanent in November 2012, but I've been out of the country since May 2013. I got an exit clearance and at the time we weren't really sure how long we were gonna be back in the US. Not sure if I'll just have to renew the ACR card and maybe pay a fine for missing 10 years of annual reporting fees or if I'll have to restart the process from the beginning. Perhaps I should start a new thread about this since it might be useful to others.


----------



## Dten Cfive (8 mo ago)

M.C.A. said:


> That's what I noticed Gary. Over the years I've run into several Expats and why they have to go through all that paperwork is a total mystery to me, what a complete hassle, and then one guy was complaining next to me that they had lost his package and then he found the package and brought it to them and then he saw his package again so he had to start the whole process all over again, trouble is this guy lived somewhat remotely and a long distance from Manila.
> 
> Except for the last time I renewed my ACR card the 3 other times before that I happened to be sitting next to a disgruntled Expat and they did nothing wrong it was all an issue with the paperwork, red tape, and redundancies.
> 
> ...


I didn't have any issues, accomplished the NBI, printed the updated and printed the pages I needed, notarized by my lawyer who printed them, up. Dropped them off and Immigration and done.


----------

